# Ipswich, MA - 2019 Fisher 3yd electric Steelcaster sander spreader complete



## bdavis (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a 2019 3yd steelcaster electric spreader for sale. It was used one season and was cleaned and lubricated when put away. The on truck wiring and controller is brand new in the box (never installed or used). has the optional Fisher mount bar which mounts the spreader into the tailgate hooks of any dump body. $5300 firm.


----------



## bdavis (Oct 27, 2005)

Pics


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Still for sale?


----------

